# Phone problem



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

My I phone 4 running 6.0.1 won't download cod zombies or black ops zombies. I have enough storage but it won't let me push the button.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Same thing for waw zombies and I already bought it


----------

